
Buy, Sell .ly Domains - evo_9
http://domains.ly/
======
camz
the company running this operation is lybianspider, which is good because its
the largest registration company for LY domains. Only companies with a lybian
physical presence are allowed to sell LY domains.

Their previous registration website was pretty horrible, but this new updated
version seems much better.

